# Unitronic K04 Dyno +320whp +350wtq runs



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Took the car to the dyno and was very satisfied with the numbers. My mods are:
Unitronic Stage 2
MBC Turbo XS HP
Downpipe 3"
HKS BOV
No cats
Meth
CAI
301whp 343wtq








316whp 358wtq








322whp 354wtq








327whp 370wtq








Highest numbers where: 327whp 370wtq.
The best graph I think was the one with 316whp 358wtq.




_Modified by Serrari at 4:45 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

What's going on above 5krpms?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that 316 powerband is very nice, i'd try to keep it set like that.


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

Makes the APR stage 3+ kit look pointless


----------



## asrautox (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*

Dude, WTF is up with runs 3 and 5??


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (asrautox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asrautox* »_Dude, WTF is up with runs 3 and 5??

Timming being pulled.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (asrautox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asrautox* »_Dude, WTF is up with runs 3 and 5??

thats what i was thinkin!!!







and how are u running a HKS BOV?? is it recirculatory?


_Modified by dubman6 at 10:50 AM 4-20-2010_


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (dubman6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubman6* »_
thats what i was thinkin!!!







and how are u running a HKS BOV?? is it recirculatory?

_Modified by dubman6 at 10:50 AM 4-20-2010_

Its to the atmosphere, installed as any other BOV. Just left the OEM DV connected so the ECU doesnt do weird stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaycheetwood* »_Makes the APR stage 3+ kit look pointless








after 5k the car makes under 300whp


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

some of those graphs look like total crap


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (Serrari)*

Are they both functional or is the OEM DV functioning but dead?
_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_
Its to the atmosphere, installed as any other BOV. Just left the OEM DV connected so the ECU doesnt do weird stuff.


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







after 5k the car makes under 300whp


And APRs kit is lucky to make low 300s to the wheels.. I have a video and a thread going up later of a fully bolt on Stage 2+ with a ported k03 on revo software walking a stage 3+ gt2871r gti.








Either way, This guy made good numbers, I like it. Port and Polish your k04 and request more boost and advance timing. I bet your also running rich. Any wideband readings?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (dubman6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubman6* »_Are they both functional or is the OEM DV functioning but dead?

The OEM DV is not working, just left it connected.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_some of those graphs look like total crap

Threw more boost but had some timming pulled.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaycheetwood* »_Makes the APR stage 3+ kit look pointless


i see your POV but look how it's running when he's pushing the poor k04 too far. that's not going to happen with a 2871. The whole point of APR's kit is it's conservative so it doesn't run like that.
needless to say, if i had a 2871 on my car, i would not be able to go a single day without getting a ebc and cranking the boost... too much potential in that turbo to be making bottom 300's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaycheetwood* »_Makes the APR stage 3+ kit look pointless

There is no such thing as a stage 3+ APR 2.0T FSI. 
As for this:


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
The whole point of APR's kit is it's conservative so it doesn't run like that.


exactly









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There is no such thing as a stage 3+ APR 2.0T FSI. 
As for this:


----------



## neuromancer_nyc (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Unitronic K04 Dyno +320whp +350wtq runs (Serrari)*

if you can clean up whatevers going on after 5k and hold those #'s that would be pretty sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck!


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I know the 327whp graph sucks, but the other ones are pretty good. As for APR Stage 3 it makes the same power or even less. I spend about 2ks in mods to get this numbers.
Lets see how much power I can get with a HPFP and the Stage 2+ file.


_Modified by Serrari at 6:34 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Serrari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_I know the 327whp graph sucks, but the other ones are pretty good. As for APR Stage 3 it makes the same power or even less. I spend about 2ks in mods to get this numbers.
Lets see how much power I can get with a HPFP and the Stage 2+ file.

_Modified by Serrari at 6:34 PM 4-20-2010_

What were the #s like uncorrected? 
370wtq on a k04 without upgraded HPFP? Errrrr yeah . . . . 
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Serrari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_As for APR Stage 3 it makes the same power or even less.

Serrari,
You own a TT-S. The TT-S has better cams, better fueling, better rods and lower compression from the factory. Our stage 3 kits on those engines make WAY more power than the BPY GTI's. For example:









_Quote »_I spend about 2ks in mods to make this power.

Anyone can spend a little bit of money and get big power. You didn't need to even spend 2k to make that power. Your car came with upgraded rods, lower compression pistons, upgraded cams, upgraded injectors, upgraded fuel pump lobe for more fueling capabilities on the oem pump and, most importantly, a larger turbo from the factory! 
And, lets be honest, anyone can make a car fast or powerful for nothing. Does that means it's reliable, or desirable? Hell no! The amount of boost you must be running with your MBC is going to KILL that turbo in no time. Don't you hear it surging like crazy down low with that much boost?
But seriously dude, how is this desirable:








Lastly, isn't this your 'daily driver'? I'd seriously take it easy this time around. If I'm not mistaken your other car didn't hold up too nicely when you pushed it too far.
















I'm not looking to turn this into an APR vs all thread but if APR is brought up, I'll surely clear things up.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

About the boost, I got the worst dyno graphs when pushing the turbo to 28psi. The 316whp run was made at 24psi and the graph shows good numbers thorugh all the power band. I will not push the turbo to 28psi cause it performs better at 24psi.
The Audi TT is a whole different story that I am not going to discuss, but I am confident that soon it will be the most powerful and fastest 2.0T FSI.


_Modified by Serrari at 6:56 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (Serrari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_
The OEM DV is not working, just left it connected.

Any pics?







Im thinkin about doin somethin like that.thx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaycheetwood* »_

Either way, This guy made good numbers, I like it. Port and Polish your k04 and request more boost and advance timing. I bet your also running rich. Any wideband readings?

WTF? he is already pulling timing and it looks like hell. Yeah advance it some more!! Then lean it out. Don't quit your day job and start tuning cars Jay.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_
The Audi TT is a whole different story that I am not going to discuss, but I am confident that soon it will be the most powerful and fastest 2.0T FSI.


lol ya what is it going to be, a 67mm turbo? i'm confident that jeffs car realistically is going to make that 800+ whp so watch out.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
lol ya what is it going to be, a 67mm turbo? i'm confident that jeffs car realistically is going to make that 800+ whp so watch out.

Sorry about that, a 2.0T FSI STREET CAR with the most HP.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Serrari)*

hey you got any videos of the hks bov going off?? where was it that you places it?


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ($GTI07$)*

Hi,
Our Unitronic 2+ Cupra's all make between 240-260kw on the Fly. The K04 Gti's make about the same with no cams.
We ran a 12.6s quarter mile with the K04 Gti which is about 0.05s slower than the fastest time(JonnyC) I have heard of.
This is the fastest Gti in SA currently.


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
WTF? he is already pulling timing and it looks like hell. Yeah advance it some more!! Then lean it out. Don't quit your day job and start tuning cars Jay.

If he could tune it out he wouldnt have as much issue with timing advance?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaycheetwood* »_
If he could tune it out he wouldnt have as much issue with timing advance?

When getting logs I had 22 degrees of timming advance on meth at 24psi with an AFR of 11.7:1. That seems a pretty good tune to me.


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (Serrari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_
When getting logs I had 22 degrees of timming advance on meth at 24psi with an AFR of 11.7:1. That seems a pretty good tune to me.

I am saying if you got your turbo ported you would be able to spool much faster. harder and longer. you could raise boost safely and add timing and make more power correct?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaycheetwood* »_
I am saying if you got your turbo ported you would be able to spool much faster. harder and longer. you could raise boost safely and add timing and make more power correct?

Dont know exactly what are the advantages when porting a turbo, but I guess thats correct.


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (Serrari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_
Dont know exactly what are the advantages when porting a turbo, but I guess thats correct.

You basically take the exhaust manifold and side of the turbo and port it out, it creates large runners on the manifold as it usually opens them a few millimeters, restricting air allowing your turbo to breathe and push hot air out faster. Makes it alot more effective than stock. We did my K03, and instantly saw 3psi without any tuning and was able to tune it out with a HPFP and make great power on 91octane and 100octane.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*

Or you can just go with a larger turbo and quit wasting your money, no?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_











now torreto and the mad scientist gotta rip apart the block and replace the piston rings he fried
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dLlEXhczjs


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
now torreto and the mad scientist gotta rip apart the block and replace the piston rings he fried


Thats what happens when you use a cheap HPFP instead of buying the APR HPFP. I have it now in my car.


_Modified by Serrari at 1:55 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
now torreto and the mad scientist gotta rip apart the block and replace the piston rings he fried


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_
Thats what happens when you use a cheap HPFP instead of buying the APR HPFP. I have it now in my car.



That sucks bro... seriously I feel for you but what happened exactly?? looks like your sh!t got fried.. SAME exact thing happened to me with my autotech HPFP on high boost but my car just went limp after it seized up. I guess we all can't get lucky... Went APR and so far, so good.
good luck with the audi brother.


----------



## OJwerks (Oct 22, 2005)

interesting thread to say the least.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Unitronic K04 Dyno +320whp +350wtq runs (Serrari)*

Bro i so wish i got to go for ride this between all the crazy setups and vids you have youtube! 
walking bikes! lol








glad your enjoying the car thats the whole point! THE FUNN FACTOR!!!


----------

